# MMZ - Mooter Media



## Joe Blow (27 May 2010)

Mooter Media Limited (MMZ) is a developer and provider of tools and intelligent clustering technology for organising search results. MMZ focused on the provision of a platform that can improve the financial return for advertisers and publishers from online advertising.


----------



## System (8 February 2016)

On February 5th, 2016, Mooter Media Limited (MMZ) was removed from the ASX's official list, pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------

